# Looking For Boarding or Land (Marion, KY)



## tiffanyp1980 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi there, I have been on and off here awhile. I have been riding for 20 years and got out of it because my daughters were very young. Now they are comming of age and dying to do it. We moved away from the place where I had all my horsey connections. I am looking for a place to board or land for lease around Marion, Ky. I would rather not drive an hour to ride as we want to do it everyday. I perfer land to lease but at this point am willing to pay for boarding. I have checked the yellow pages the internet. I am not finding anything out here! Please help if you can!


----------



## tiffanyp1980 (Jul 15, 2007)

Update, I found something.... Now to find the perfect horse for my 8 year old!


----------

